# Paid to Rave - Night-life Photographer!



## BeachDesign

*EDIT : *My apologies for placing my test photos in the professional forum, I've removed the majority of them, and will be replacing & updating this page with my more professional shoots from the equipment I'm more used to shooting with. Up until now I haven't been a paid night-life photographer. The images on this first post are of the first events that I shot at, while I was still experimenting with my style. I'll be updating this thread with images of paid shows after every gig. 

Experimental shots!​


----------



## jamesbjenkins

You asked for professional critique, so here goes:

1. If you're going to drag your shutter, make sure you're using 2nd curtain flash. Otherwise, everything just gets messy. 

2. Lose the on-camera bare flash. It looks extremely amateur.

3. Party/event shots are much more interesting if they're telling part of the story of what was happening at that moment. These images don't really tell me anything. 

I'd like for you to post some of your paid work. From this small sample you've shown, I wouldn't be paying anything for these party images.


----------



## Trever1t

Welcome from San Jose. If you love what you do, keep on doing it!


----------



## o hey tyler

Three of your photos have a shadow cast from your lens hood.


----------



## BeachDesign

I'd like to thank everyone for their critique. I posted these shots, since they were the last event that I shot. I'll add some higher quality shots from paid gigs later on this week. I was borrowing a friends rig for this event, and wasn't familiar with...anything about it, forgetting to mention that professional flash wasn't allowed at this event. 


@James, I'm sincerely going to take note on "telling the story" of the night with my photography, and see if I can't put more effort into that. I'd also like to thank you for the technical assistance, even thouh there wasn't much I could do about the rig I was using, since I had to borrow it from a friend last minute.  

@Trevor, I'm not in San Jose, I'm up in Oakland, but it's still the bay. This is something that I have an extreme passion for, and don't see myself giving up on anytime soon.

@Tyler, I'm aware of the shadow cast from my lens... didn't have a hood on it though. I just wasn't used to shooting with a larger / wide angled lens, and the combination of that and the default flash really threw me off. It's something I'm going to be aware of for future events now though, live & learn, right?


----------



## o hey tyler

What constitutes a professional flash?


----------



## runnah

o hey tyler said:


> What constitutes a professional flash?



It comes with a little briefcase.


----------



## Ballistics

o hey tyler said:


> What constitutes a professional flash?



A flash that makes money from flashing.


----------



## BeachDesign

o hey tyler said:


> What constitutes a professional flash?



An external flash of any sorts.


----------



## o hey tyler

BeachDesign said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> What constitutes a professional flash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An external flash of any sorts.
Click to expand...



Why do they allow on board flash, and not hotshoe flash? Do they have a reason?


----------



## BeachDesign

They didn't allow any flash, I was just breaking the rules... regardless, I wasn't being paid, and didn't really care. Only reason I wasn't kicked out of the event for flash was because I didn't make it painstakingly obvious & annoying for everyone in the audience.


----------



## o hey tyler

BeachDesign said:


> They didn't allow any flash, I was just breaking the rules... regardless, I wasn't being paid, and didn't really care. Only reason I wasn't kicked out of the event for flash was because I didn't make it painstakingly obvious & annoying for everyone in the audience.



If this wasn't a paid shoot, can I ask why it's in the professional gallery?


----------



## jamesbjenkins

BeachDesign said:


> These aren't my "professional" shots...





o hey tyler said:


> If this wasn't a paid shoot, can I ask why it's in the professional gallery?



Dude has a point.


----------



## unpopular

I have no technical advice beyond what was already said. Honestly, these photos give the impression - perhaps maybe accurate - that the rave scene is pretty washed out, lost and directionless. I don't get a sense of excitement, fun, movement or even music for that matter - more just a bunch of intoxicated young suburbanites acting bored.

Maybe I'm old. Maybe I am a 90's kid. Maybe I'm bitter. And maybe all this influences my opinion - I won't deny that, but that is really all I am getting from these images.


----------



## DiskoJoe

So you go by paid to rave and state that you dont charge and wont charge. I think you need to go get you a good dictionary and learn how to look up definitions for words before you use them.

As for the shots, I can see why you dont get paid. And if you have to sneak your gear in then you need to network better.


----------



## jamesbjenkins

BeachDesign said:


> They didn't allow any flash, I was just breaking the rules... regardless, I wasn't being paid, and didn't really care. Only reason I wasn't kicked out of the event for flash was because I didn't make it painstakingly obvious & annoying for everyone in the audience.



Look, if you want your images in situations like this to not look absolutely amateur, then you first need to network better and get legitimate access to the event. Get a bracket for your flash and a TTL cord like this one and bounce the flash or put a good diffuser on it. At a party scene, it's a heck of a lot more mobile than your other quality lighting options, unless you can get permission to put speedlights and remote triggers somewhere in the room, but that's probably not going to happen.

Unfortunately, your images at this point, and definitely your attitude are textbook amateur. However, since you're probably still a teenager I'm likely expecting far too much perspective from you.

Feel free to post back with relevant content, and not more excuse and rationalizations. Otherwise, best of luck...


----------



## unpopular

Maybe it's more 'i paid to rave' ... like everyone else.


----------



## BeachDesign

jamesbjenkins said:


> BeachDesign said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't allow any flash, I was just breaking the rules... regardless, I wasn't being paid, and didn't really care. Only reason I wasn't kicked out of the event for flash was because I didn't make it painstakingly obvious & annoying for everyone in the audience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, if you want your images in situations like this to not look absolutely amateur, then you first need to network better and get legitimate access to the event. Get a bracket for your flash and a TTL cord like this one and bounce the flash or put a good diffuser on it. At a party scene, it's a heck of a lot more mobile than your other quality lighting options, unless you can get permission to put speedlights and remote triggers somewhere in the room, but that's probably not going to happen.
> 
> Unfortunately, your images at this point, and definitely your attitude are textbook amateur. However, since you're probably still a teenager I'm likely expecting far too much perspective from you.
> 
> Feel free to post back with relevant content, and not more excuse and rationalizations. Otherwise, best of luck...
Click to expand...


I'm sorry for my attitude, wasn't really focused on my professional appearance at the time. I've began to take my photography career from a more professional approach, and no longer shoot EDM events for free. I have three paid shows in the upcoming month. 

I've updated the first post with my higher quality images, and will continue to share images of future paid events that I shoot. 

I'd like to thank everyone for there constructive criticism, you've all helped me a great deal in my career.


----------



## DiskoJoe

BeachDesign said:


> jamesbjenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeachDesign said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't allow any flash, I was just breaking the rules... regardless, I wasn't being paid, and didn't really care. Only reason I wasn't kicked out of the event for flash was because I didn't make it painstakingly obvious & annoying for everyone in the audience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, if you want your images in situations like this to not look absolutely amateur, then you first need to network better and get legitimate access to the event. Get a bracket for your flash and a TTL cord like this one and bounce the flash or put a good diffuser on it. At a party scene, it's a heck of a lot more mobile than your other quality lighting options, unless you can get permission to put speedlights and remote triggers somewhere in the room, but that's probably not going to happen.
> 
> Unfortunately, your images at this point, and definitely your attitude are textbook amateur. However, since you're probably still a teenager I'm likely expecting far too much perspective from you.
> 
> Feel free to post back with relevant content, and not more excuse and rationalizations. Otherwise, best of luck...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for my attitude, wasn't really focused on my professional appearance at the time. I've began to take my photography career from a more professional approach, and no longer shoot EDM events for free. I have three paid shows in the upcoming month.
> 
> I've updated the first post with my higher quality images, and will continue to share images of future paid events that I shoot.
> 
> I'd like to thank everyone for there constructive criticism, you've all helped me a great deal in my career.
Click to expand...


Cool story bro. 

Here's how you do it....













Hit me back when Derrick Carter buys you a beer for your birthday


----------



## o hey tyler

BeachDesign said:


> jamesbjenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeachDesign said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't allow any flash, I was just breaking the rules... regardless, I wasn't being paid, and didn't really care. Only reason I wasn't kicked out of the event for flash was because I didn't make it painstakingly obvious & annoying for everyone in the audience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, if you want your images in situations like this to not look absolutely amateur, then you first need to network better and get legitimate access to the event. Get a bracket for your flash and a TTL cord like this one and bounce the flash or put a good diffuser on it. At a party scene, it's a heck of a lot more mobile than your other quality lighting options, unless you can get permission to put speedlights and remote triggers somewhere in the room, but that's probably not going to happen.
> 
> Unfortunately, your images at this point, and definitely your attitude are textbook amateur. However, since you're probably still a teenager I'm likely expecting far too much perspective from you.
> 
> Feel free to post back with relevant content, and not more excuse and rationalizations. Otherwise, best of luck...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for my attitude, wasn't really focused on my professional appearance at the time. I've began to take my photography career from a more professional approach, and no longer shoot EDM events for free. I have three paid shows in the upcoming month.
> 
> I've updated the first post with my higher quality images, and will continue to share images of future paid events that I shoot.
> 
> I'd like to thank everyone for there constructive criticism, you've all helped me a great deal in my career.
Click to expand...


Honestly, and I don't mean to be rude... But you've got a long way to go before you start taking paid gigs. 

The updated photos are a few steps ahead of what you originally posted. Not anything that a club would get a good cost:benefit ratio on. I would keep working and not accept money in the interim... Personally.


----------



## Steve5D

These are all of a style that I, personally, don't care much for. I've never been a fan of dragging shutters. I get that people like it. I just don't happen to be one of those people.

I used to do a lot of concert photography. I used to hang out with rock stars backstage and drink their beer and eat their food. I used to say that I "got paid to party with rock stars" when, in fact, I was working my ass off.

If and when you decide to do this for income, you'll need to lose the whole "paid to rave" mindset. That's _not _what you'll be paid for. You'll be paid to photograph an event and provide solid, acceptable images. It's really pretty simple: If you're partying; if you're "raving", you're not doing your job. 

Period.


----------



## DiskoJoe

Steve5D said:


> These are all of a style that I, personally, don't care much for. I've never been a fan of dragging shutters. I get that people like it. I just don't happen to be one of those people.
> 
> I used to do a lot of concert photography. I used to hang out with rock stars backstage and drink their beer and eat their food. I used to say that I "got paid to party with rock stars" when, in fact, I was working my ass off.
> 
> If and when you decide to do this for income, you'll need to lose the whole "paid to rave" mindset. That's _not _what you'll be paid for. You'll be paid to photograph an event and provide solid, acceptable images. It's really pretty simple: If you're partying; if you're "raving", you're not doing your job.
> 
> Period.



Solid advice. I know lots of photogs that work the Houston scene. Not a one makes their living off events alone.


----------



## MOREGONE

Welcome to forums

I shoot a lot of club and night scene, not too many actual raves but a few, but I myself rave. You're on a good path for sure. It is hard genre to shoot. You're working in complete dark sometimes. You have mixed lighting to work with (lazers, strobe etc). The subjects, well, look at the Asian kid and you can see how hard it can be to work with the ravers sometimes in their state of mind. 

Just got signed up to cover The Crystal Method this weekend, pretty excited about that!

You're biggest mistake was posting in the Pro section. Everyone is correct you shouldn't have, but the Pro section is where all the wolfs are. You've been warned lol


----------



## shortpants

Since when does a rave not allow flash? I'm not really involved in the scene much anymore but I will occasionally go to a small show at a bar. I used to shoot sometimes for fun. Most of the photographers hand hold flash or use it on camera with diffuser. Get closer to your subjects. There's always the obligatory crowd shots but try get as many individuals as you can. And obviously the dj.


----------



## tevo

Raver and photographer here. I've never been to a show _ever_ that didn't allow flash. Were you shooting without a press pass?


----------



## unpopular

this is the thread that never ends, it goes on and on my friends!


----------



## DiskoJoe

unpopular said:


> this is the thread that never ends, it goes on and on my friends!



Its only on page two.


----------



## cbarnard7

People still rave?


----------



## MOREGONE

cbarnard7 said:


> People still rave?


Are you for real?

Kinda..

Raving isn't the same. When you drive down the free and see billboards for a show, IMO it is no longer a Rave IMO. Rave implied underground. Now with massives like EDC, it is soo main steam. I am not knocking it.
But the 'scene' is a 100x bigger than ever.

Here are a couple for Adrian Lux show I covered recently







and the rest of the gallery

These are taken for the local newspapers online site. Crazy fun night. Had a bachelorette party going on and the bride to be was wanting to be my personal model for the night lol. Her boob was flying around out of her dress all night, hilarious!


----------



## cbarnard7

MOREGONE said:


> cbarnard7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People still rave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raving isn't the same. When you drive down the free and see billboards for a show, IMO it is no longer a Rave IMO. *Rave implied underground*. Now with massives like EDC, it is soo main steam. I am not knocking it.
> But the 'scene' is a 100x bigger than ever.
> QUOTE]
> 
> /\ exactly my point! They are no longer "shows" but giant festivals like Ultra and Electric Zoo! Great shots, though! Really takes in the scene. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## DiskoJoe

MOREGONE said:


> cbarnard7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People still rave?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for real?
> 
> Kinda..
Click to expand...


lol, exactly.


----------



## shortpants

cbarnard7 said:


> MOREGONE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cbarnard7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People still rave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raving isn't the same. When you drive down the free and see billboards for a show, IMO it is no longer a Rave IMO. *Rave implied underground*. Now with massives like EDC, it is soo main steam. I am not knocking it.
> But the 'scene' is a 100x bigger than ever.
> QUOTE]
> 
> /\ exactly my point! They are no longer "shows" but giant festivals like Ultra and Electric Zoo! Great shots, though! Really takes in the scene. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha f*ck Ultra. Who wants to hang around with thousands of teenagers overdosing on drugs. Meh.
> 
> There are still shows. I occasionally go to a drum and bass night in a tiny pub, it's great. They get big dj's in that little place.
Click to expand...


----------



## MOREGONE

So I thought I would post this here cause I know some will know how excited I am...

I just got notice I will be covering Tiesto when he comes to Phoenix on Sept 21st!!! To say I am stoked is an understatement. I've been to Ibiza (Spain) to see him, and now I will get to cover an event he is headlining!!!


----------



## Aloicious

BeachDesign said:


> View attachment 49255



you misspelled 'Photography' in this one.


----------



## DiskoJoe

MOREGONE said:


> So I thought I would post this here cause I know some will know how excited I am...
> 
> I just got notice I will be covering Tiesto when he comes to Phoenix on Sept 21st!!! To say I am stoked is an understatement. I've been to Ibiza (Spain) to see him, and now I will get to cover an event he is headlining!!!



Nice, thats a good gig. See if you can meet him so he can blast out some tweets about your work. Congrats. And definitely post some pics afterwards.


----------



## DiskoJoe

Aloicious said:


> BeachDesign said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you misspelled 'Photography' in this one.
Click to expand...


hahhahahahaha

Can focus or spell. Theyre screwed!!1


----------



## MOREGONE

Bringing this thread back from the dead





Got to shoot Steve Aoki this weekend, wow!


----------



## Steve5D

MOREGONE said:


> Bringing this thread back from the dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to shoot Steve Aoki this weekend, wow!



Never heard of him.

From the looks of it, that's okay...


----------



## tirediron

Steve5D said:


> MOREGONE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing this thread back from the dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to shoot Steve Aoki this weekend, wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of him.
> 
> From the looks of it, that's okay...
Click to expand...

I'm betting he's not likely to make an appearance on _my_ iPod any time soon!


----------



## MOREGONE

Can either of you old timers name one DJ lol? I'd cite all the great artists he has collaborated with or soundtracks he has been on but pretty sure you wouldn't have heard of those either. 

Good job having an iPod though lol :scratch:


----------



## tirediron

MOREGONE said:


> Can either of you old timers name one DJ lol? I'd cite all the great artists he has collaborated with or soundtracks he has been on but pretty sure you wouldn't have heard of those either.
> 
> Good job having an iPod though lol :scratch:



Of course I have an iPod; unfortunately it's the old 78rpm model; I'm saving up for a new 33 1/3rpm model though!   I don't think that age is really a factor.  There are many current artists with which I am familiar, however they're ones who perform in the genres that I enjoy, and while I don't normally 'judge books by their covers' I suspect I am safe in assuming that someone who would vomit champagne over his audience is probably NOT someone whose music I would enjoy.


----------



## MOREGONE

tirediron said:


> MOREGONE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can either of you old timers name one DJ lol? I'd cite all the great artists he has collaborated with or soundtracks he has been on but pretty sure you wouldn't have heard of those either.
> 
> Good job having an iPod though lol :scratch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I have an iPod; unfortunately it's the old 78rpm model; I'm saving up for a new 33 1/3rpm model though!   I don't think that age is really a factor.  There are many current artists with which I am familiar, however they're ones who perform in the genres that I enjoy, and while I don't normally 'judge books by their covers' I suspect I am safe in assuming that someone who would vomit champagne over his audience is probably NOT someone whose music I would enjoy.
Click to expand...


Most people just use their phones now ;-)

The best X*camera*X Music player is the one you have on you

<sarcasm>Glad you posted into a thread about stuff you aren't interested in, to say you aren't interested with it. Wish everyone would do that, these forums would be so much better.</sarcasm>


----------



## o hey tyler

tirediron said:


> Of course I have an iPod; unfortunately it's the old 78rpm model; I'm saving up for a new 33 1/3rpm model though!   I don't think that age is really a factor.  There are many current artists with which I am familiar, however they're ones who perform in the genres that I enjoy, and while I don't normally 'judge books by their covers' I suspect I am safe in assuming that someone who would vomit champagne over his audience is probably NOT someone whose music I would enjoy.



Vomiting would indicate that the liquid had hit his digestive tract already no?


----------



## runnah

It's all just noise to me.


----------



## tirediron

o hey tyler said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I have an iPod; unfortunately it's the old 78rpm model; I'm saving up for a new 33 1/3rpm model though!   I don't think that age is really a factor.  There are many current artists with which I am familiar, however they're ones who perform in the genres that I enjoy, and while I don't normally 'judge books by their covers' I suspect I am safe in assuming that someone who would vomit champagne over his audience is probably NOT someone whose music I would enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vomiting would indicate that the liquid had hit his digestive tract already no?
Click to expand...

Strictly speaking, yes; hard to imagine why else it would be "being released"...


----------



## unpopular

of all the threads to have survived this long...


----------



## Trever1t

I was gonna say!


----------

